# Custom Vega Intimidator L Fishing Rod/ Heaver for sale



## Sorelip (Sep 17, 2020)

Have a barely used Vega Intimidator L rod for sale. 12' 3" 5-12oz by Bryan @Hatteras style customs. SOLD


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorelip said:


> Have a barely used Vega Intimidator L rod for sale. 12' 3" 5-12oz by Bryan @Hatteras style customs. I'm in Frisco till Sunday the 20th , let me know if anyone is interested. Thx
> View attachment 68161


Post on VA Surfcasters or Hatteras Fishing page on FB. You will get more traction there.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Still available? Price?


----------



## Sorelip (Sep 17, 2020)

Benji said:


> Still available? Price?


Yes sir , would like $350 out of it obo


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorelip said:


> Yes sir , would like $350 out of it obo


I have a friend that's looking. I passed it along.


----------



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorelip said:


> Have a barely used Vega Intimidator L rod for sale. 12' 3" 5-12oz by Bryan @Hatteras style customs. I'm in Frisco till Sunday the 20th , let me know if anyone is interested. Thx
> View attachment 68161



Where are you located?


----------



## Sorelip (Sep 17, 2020)

Asheville


----------



## OhioFishMan (Sep 8, 2021)

Sorelip said:


> Asheville


You still have this? I’ll take it if so


----------

